# I can smell burnt toast



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

...


Just thought I would share.


I don't think anyone had toast this morning and I could still smell it when I was out and about.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share.
> ...



use the knobby thingy on the toaster!


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share.
> ...



This was at least one sentence more than I expected the OP to contain!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

Melian said:


> This was at least one sentence more than I expected the OP to contain!



Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2011)

My kitchen still smells like bacon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm coffee.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 20, 2011)

Isn't that the aroma of sizzling brain synapses or something? Did you smell butter with it, too? Mmm, toasty toast!


----------



## JulieD (Jan 20, 2011)

i made grilled cheese today for lunch and burned them...


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share.
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but if burnt toast funk _*seems to be following you,*_ well...:blush:


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 24, 2011)

You may have had a stroke. Awesome!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 24, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> You may have had a stroke. Awesome!



 I'm gonna be petrified next time I can smell something phantom.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 24, 2011)

Or a brain tumor, that could be the reason for a phantom smell. Ohhh or maybe you have early onset Parkinsons. Yeah, that's something else too...phantom smells are awesome.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 24, 2011)

I smell the blood of an Englishman. Except not, because you're French.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 24, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I smell the blood of an Englishman. Except not, because you're French.



Wrong and Wrong.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 24, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I smell the blood of an Englishman. Except not, because you're French.



*GASP* You called him an Englishman and a Frenchman in the same post?! 

For shame. 

Also, my airport terminal smells like breakfast sandwiches. I'd get one, but I like where I'm sitting.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 24, 2011)

Zowie said:


> *GASP* You called him an Englishman and a Frenchman in the same post?!
> 
> For shame.
> 
> Also, my airport terminal smells like breakfast sandwiches. I'd get one, but I like where I'm sitting.



Do you smell AMURICA yet? Smells like freedom.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 24, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Do you smell AMURICA yet? Smells like freedom.



oh she smelled it, it got all up in her nose,.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 25, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> You may have had a stroke. Awesome!



I was just gonna say that maybe you had some toast crumbs in your shirt pocket...


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Smells like......victory [/duvall]


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Wrong and Wrong.



Ah frack you, what else am I supposed to think when you told me it's your first language? Damn frogs.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 25, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Ah frack you, what else am I supposed to think when you told me it's your first language? Damn frogs.



Making an ass out of you and me


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Making an ass out of you and me



You've turned into my mother.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 25, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You've turned into my mother.



Trying to think of a witty retort but I got nothin'.

We should totally get together sometime. I'll have you speaking French in no time.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Trying to think of a witty retort but I got nothin'.
> 
> We should totally get together sometime. I'll have you speaking French in no time.



If my bitch of a French teacher couldn't nag me into understanding it, no one can. God I hated that woman.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You've turned into my mother.



Amy's mom has got it goin' on


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

My mum could beat up your mum.


----------



## buddhabelly87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude, that is symptomatic of a brain tumor.. random smells. Burnt toast is a specifically common one, I believe. Get yourself checked out as soon as possible.. full scans, seriously.


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 6, 2011)

buddhabelly87 said:


> Dude, that is symptomatic of a brain tumor.. random smells. Burnt toast is a specifically common one, I believe. Get yourself checked out as soon as possible.. full scans, seriously.



also if you smell burnt hair its a warning sign of a stroke or high levels of C02 in your blood


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 7, 2011)

Great. Just great.


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 7, 2011)

hbighappy said:


> also if you smell burnt hair its a warning sign of a stroke or high levels of C02 in your blood



Or possibly that your head is on fire.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 8, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Or possibly that your head is on fire.



sass, IS your head on fire? and if it is do you happen to have bread strapped to your head? if your head is on fire and you DO NOT have bread strapped to your head you may be in trouble...


----------

